# Debating between a Stihl 362 and a Husqvarna 372XP



## matt33 (Jul 10, 2010)

Let me start by saying I'm a newbie on this site and I've already learned a lot from you guys. I’m thinking about buying a new saw. I live on approximately 100 acres of mixed hardwood and softwood trees in NE PA. I usually buy one tri-axle load of hardwood logs each summer for my firewood needs, but I also occasionally cut and trim trees from around the property. My Dad gratuitously loaned (more or less gave) me his Sthil MS290 a couple of years ago. It has been very reliable, but sometimes I wish it had more power, especially when cutting tri-axle loads of logs. Most importantly, I put a lot of hours on the saw each weekend and don’t feel right wearing out his saw (which was brand new when he left it here for me to use).

I went to my local Sthil/Husqvarna dealer this morning and looked at saws. I narrowed my choices down to the Stihl MS362 (best price was $625) and the Husqvarna 372XP (best price was $750). While the saws weighed nearly the same in my hands (both had 20” bars), the 372XP has a considerably larger displacement and more HP. It may just be my perception, but the Sthil felt like it might have been of slightly better quality.

My brain tells me the Husqvarna is probably the right choice because it bridges a larger gap beyond my current Farmboss. However, I wanted to get everyone’s input before I made a choice. Does the 372XP cut substantially better than the MS362? Do you feel the 372XP is worth the extra cost based on my needs? Thanks in advance for any help!

Edit to add: every employee in the store tried to steer my toward the Stihl. They said they simply felt that Stihl makes a better saw. I assumed these guys were just "Stihl guys", but I want to make sure there's no merit in their recommendation(s). Had they not stongly recommended the Sthil, I probably would have bought the Husky right on the spot. The only professional logger I know said he likes Husqvarna saws better. Also, the most I can spend on any saw is $750.


----------



## TRI955 (Jul 10, 2010)

Seems like an easy decision to me, 372xp.


----------



## robfromaz1977 (Jul 10, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> Seems like an easy decision to me, 372xp.



:agree2:


----------



## WoodRipper (Jul 10, 2010)

Yep, I'd go with the 372XP as well, even at that price difference. That saw is nearly legendary and the 362 is new and unproven. But did you also have a look at the Husky 576XP. It's new as well, but has an electronic carb. (the first one ever, I believe) and is generally very well thought of. Might be even more money, however.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 10, 2010)

The weight difference is a lot less than the power difference + the Husky is a legend!


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 10, 2010)

372 all the way.


----------



## TreePointer (Jul 10, 2010)

The only con of the 372XP against the MS362 would be the lesser fuel economy, IMO; but that may be mitigated somewhat by the faster cutting times of the more powerful 372XP. 

Here's the deal: You live on 100 acres of forest and heat with wood. You're going to own more than one saw eventually. Plan on getting a lighter limbing/small bucking saw and a larger displacement felling/big bucking saw. This two saw plan often ends up being a 50cc & 70cc saw combo or a 60cc and 80+cc saw combo for the firewood producer.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 10, 2010)

TreePointer said:


> Here's the deal: You live on 100 acres of forest and heat with wood. You're going to own more than one saw eventually. Plan on getting a lighter limbing/small bucking saw and a larger displacement felling/big bucking saw. This two saw plan often ends up being a 50cc & 70cc saw combo or a 60cc and 80+cc saw combo for the firewood producer.



Well said! If one was available, a 440 would be my choice.


----------



## olyeller (Jul 10, 2010)

*Yeah*



TreePointer said:


> The only con of the 372XP against the MS362 would be the lesser fuel economy, IMO; but that may be mitigated somewhat by the faster cutting times of the more powerful 372XP.
> 
> Here's the deal: You live on 100 acres of forest and heat with wood. You're going to own more than one saw eventually. Plan on getting a lighter limbing/small bucking saw and a larger displacement felling/big bucking saw. This two saw plan often ends up being a 50cc & 70cc saw combo or a 60cc and 80+cc saw combo for the firewood producer.




Definitely what he said!

Olyeller


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Jul 10, 2010)

Not really a fair comparison, the 372 is a better choice of the two though, unless you talking about qaulity  (thats a joke, iv been getting urges to buy a 372) I personally think the fellow should get himself a used 044 and be done with it. (save money as well)


----------



## SkippyKtm (Jul 10, 2010)

matt33 said:


> It may just be my perception, but the Sthil felt like it might have been of slightly better quality.




I'm always a little leery of getting involved with these Stihl vs. Husky Debates.

Quality of a 372 is just fine. That saw has been produced for over ten years (it started out as the 371) So all the bugs have been worked out long ago.
I've owned and run both the MS440 and The Husqvarna 372's and they're both Great saws, To me Stihl and Husqvarna is like the 'ol Ford vs. Chevy debate (IMHO).
BTW, Aftermarket Parts for the 372 are easier to get than a MS362. So my vote goes to The 372.


----------



## matt33 (Jul 10, 2010)

SkippyKtm said:


> I'm always a little leery of getting involved with these Stihl vs. Husky Debates.
> 
> Quality of a 372 is just fine. That saw has been produced for over ten years (it started out as the 371) So all the bugs have been worked out long ago.
> I've owned and run both the MS440 and The Husqvarna 372's and they're both Great saws, To me Stihl and Husqvarna is like the 'ol Ford vs. Chevy debate (IMHO).
> BTW, Aftermarket Parts for the 372 are easier to get than a MS361. So my vote goes to The 372.



I appreciate everyone's response so far. I recognize that the Sthil vs. Husky is probably a Ford vs. Chevy type thing. However, if the are real benefits or drawbacks with either saw please let me know. Does the 372XP cut noticeably faster than the MS362?

Also, I notice a lot of guys modify the exhaust on their saws. Is that something you recommend? Lastly, I run Sthil's Ultra synthectic 2 stroke oil with 92+ octane gas and Sthil bar and chain oil. Are these same lubes/ratios safe to use with a Husky?


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 10, 2010)

matt33 said:


> ..... Lastly, I run Sthil's Ultra synthectic 2 stroke oil with 92+ octane gas and Sthil bar and chain oil. Are these same lubes/ratios safe to use with a Husky?



That will work just fine, and the ratio should be 1:50 on any reasonably modern Stihl or Husky.

Regardless of the saw, try to avoid gas with Ethanol in it!


----------



## om21braz (Jul 10, 2010)

I can't add a comparison, but the 372XP is a cutting machine. Big difference from a Stihl 028 I've been using. I bought the 372 used from a lumber co. that used it every day all week for 2 years. He was going right out to buy a new one - they trade out that way. From guys I know doing it for a living, they are 50/50 Husky vs. Stihl.


----------



## 056 kid (Jul 10, 2010)

BarkBuster20 said:


> Not really a fair comparison, the 372 is a better choice of the two though, unless you talking about qaulity  (thats a joke, iv been getting urges to buy a 372) I personally think the fellow should get himself a used 044 and be done with it. (save money as well)



there is nothing wrong with the quality of the 372. Inface ide say that the 372 has a big advantage over a 44...


----------



## mountainlake (Jul 10, 2010)

Same wieght, more power, get the 372. Steve


----------



## dieselram (Jul 10, 2010)

A little more weight and a lot more power go with the MS460.


----------



## SkippyKtm (Jul 10, 2010)

matt33 said:


> I appreciate everyone's response so far. I recognize that the Sthil vs. Husky is probably a Ford vs. Chevy type thing. However, if the are real benefits or drawbacks with either saw please let me know. Does the 372XP cut noticeably faster than the MS362?
> 
> Also, I notice a lot of guys modify the exhaust on their saws. Is that something you recommend? Lastly, I run Sthil's Ultra synthectic 2 stroke oil with 92+ octane gas and Sthil bar and chain oil. Are these same lubes/ratios safe to use with a Husky?



Oh yeah, A Husky 372 will snort right past a MS362, especially if you port the muff. If you run a ported muff, be sure to retune your carb afterward. 
Stihl Ultra Synthetic is good stuff and is safe to use in a Husky, so is their bar oil (although you can get some fairly decent bar oil for way cheaper, at Tractor supply, assuming there's one near you).


----------



## matt33 (Jul 10, 2010)

SkippyKtm said:


> Oh yeah, A Husky 372 will snort right past a MS361, especially if you port the muff. If you run a ported muff, be sure to retune your carb afterward.
> Stihl Ultra Synthetic is good stuff and is safe to use in a Husky, so is their bar oil (although you can get some fairly decent bar oil for way cheaper, at Tractor supply, assuming there's one near you).



There's a TSS nearby (30 minutes). Is the oil you recommend their house brand?


----------



## danrclem (Jul 10, 2010)

Get a 372. There will be a big difference between the two in big wood.


----------



## mikefunaro (Jul 10, 2010)

TSC house brand *bar and chain oil *is pretty good stuff. For $6 when its on sale in the summer, it's a no brainer. If it's close to $8 or 9 keep shopping, you should be able to get stihl or husky for that price. 

I do not believe TSC two stroke is anything to write home about. It would serve you well to stick with big name stuff (Stihl, Husky, etc). Stihl Ultra, Husky XP, Redmax, Echo Powerblend, etc etc it's all good stuff.


----------



## brncreeper (Jul 10, 2010)

372 is all you need. It's bullet proof.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jul 10, 2010)

I would say it's a no brainer. 372! It's just a bigger saw than the 362 Stihl. 

It is a little heavier but it has more engine and more power. I would look at a 441. Did you? More comparible to a 372. 

Quality between the two is'nt of any concern. They will both last.


----------



## catbuster (Jul 10, 2010)

Husky 576XP. Much more forgiving power band, and it shouldn't cost any more than a thirty-seven deuce.


----------



## matt33 (Jul 10, 2010)

Anthony_Va. said:


> I would say it's a no brainer. 372! It's just a bigger saw than the 362 Stihl.
> 
> It is a little heavier but it has more engine and more power. I would look at a 441. Did you? More comparible to a 372.
> 
> Quality between the two is'nt of any concern. They will both last.


I did look at the 441. It was really nice, but the dealer wouldn't come off the $849 price very much (I think he said $820). Just as much of a factor was the weight, the 441 was well over a pound heavier than either the MS362 or the 372XP. It's also only .2 HP more than the Husky. $750 for the 372XP is already really stretching my budget, but if it means buying a substantially better saw for my needs, I'm fine with that. $625ish for the MS362 seemed like a reasonable step up from the MS391 I was initially considering. I'm willing to spend another $125 to jump up to a 372XP but I have to draw the line somewhere.


----------



## mikefunaro (Jul 10, 2010)

catbuster said:


> Husky 576XP. Much more forgiving power band, and it shouldn't cost any more than a thirty-seven deuce.



I have to disagree a little bit. Sure its torquier and more forgiving, but it's not way more forgiving, and it doesnt take 10 years experience to run a 372 without stopping the chain every 20 seconds...

If he wants the saw to be alittle bit more nimble, i say372. Less nimble more torque he can look at a 576, but a 576 is a bigger feeling saw, no doubt.


----------



## SkippyKtm (Jul 10, 2010)

matt33 said:


> There's a TSS nearby (30 minutes). Is the oil you recommend their house brand?


Here's the stuff:
http://www.tractorsupply.com/outdoo...upply-co-reg-bar-and-chain-oil-1-gal--4469010
wait 'til its $6.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jul 10, 2010)

matt33 said:


> I did look at the 441. It was really nice, but the dealer wouldn't come off the $849 price very much (I think he said $820). Just as much of a factor was the weight, the 441 was well over a pound heavier than either the MS362 or the 372XP. It's also only .2 HP more than the Husky. $750 for the 372XP is already really stretching my budget, but if it means buying a substantially better saw for my needs, I'm fine with that. $625ish for the MS362 seemed like a reasonable step up from the MS391 I was initially considering. I'm willing to spend another $125 to jump up to a 372XP but I have to draw the line somewhere.



Thats understandable. 

The 372 is a nice saw. But it won't run away from a 362 like everyone on here exxagerates. Prolly 1 1-5 seconds faster thru a 20" log to a cookie cutter. 

IMO, I would take a 361 over both of your choices. About 200 cheaper than a 372 and a bit cheaper than the 362. If you could still find one new. They are out there. Even lighter than the 362.

I guess what I'm trying to say is, if you need the extra money, go for the 362.Would be plenty for your needs It would make a great saw for cutting up logs into firewood and it's really light enough to limb. 

If you think you need the bigger saw and can afford it, the 372 will cut a little faster.


----------



## RAMROD48 (Jul 10, 2010)

WoodRipper said:


> Yep, I'd go with the 372XP as well, even at that price difference. That saw is nearly legendary and the 362 is new and unproven.  But did you also have a look at the Husky 576XP. It's new as well, but has an electronic carb. (the first one ever, I believe) and is generally very well thought of. Might be even more money, however.



I will just say it....your out of your mind....and have no clue

To the OP

That said, I would go 372....

Also my reg price on Husky Bar oil is 7.99...where are you guys buying oil that its THAT expensive...?


----------



## TRI955 (Jul 10, 2010)

matt33 said:


> I did look at the 441. It was really nice, but the dealer wouldn't come off the $849 price very much (I think he said $820). Just as much of a factor was the weight, the 441 was well over a pound heavier than either the MS362 or the 372XP. It's also only .2 HP more than the Husky. $750 for the 372XP is already really stretching my budget, but if it means buying a substantially better saw for my needs, I'm fine with that. $625ish for the MS362 seemed like a reasonable step up from the MS391 I was initially considering. I'm willing to spend another $125 to jump up to a 372XP but I have to draw the line somewhere.



Look at a Husky 365, the 372's little brother. Later down the road if you need more power, a 372's top-end is a bolt on.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jul 10, 2010)

Another vote for the 372. 70cc saw. Capable of running a 28'' bar when needed. Cant beat the price here, 150.00 cheeper than a 441, and 250.00 better.  Go with the 372 and you want be dissapointed. I know its alot of money for ''just a chainsaw''(so my wife says) but its a good investment that should last a lifetime, depending its use.

As for oil, I do what i think everone else does. Run the cheepest bar oil you can find. I like it when Tractor supply has theres 2 for 12.00, good deal. Run a good synthetic 2 stroke oil, dont mess with the cheep stuff there. Stihl or husky, and theres some more out there too. I run the husky xp oil in my 372, but thats just me.


----------



## jmarheine (Jul 10, 2010)

The MS362 is probably an excellent saw, like so many other Stihls (I use a 361 at work), but IMHO the 372 is the best choice by far.


----------



## Slamm (Jul 10, 2010)

I don't use Husky's so I can't comment on them, but if you are hard up against a buget, you might look at a good used 361 and have it modded. Light and very powerful for the weight, plus very good fuel economy and quite nimble. I run mine with a 25" bar and it pulls it quite nicely buried in oak.

My opinion,

Sam


----------



## gixxer1237 (Jul 11, 2010)

Get a 660 for limbing and a 880 for felling...
No I am in nearly the same debate right now since I sold my saws when my grand mother died and my aunt sold all her land. I actually got into cutting just to give her firewood. Out of the 2 you mention I would go with the husky. I like stihl tho. And my local husky dealer sucks.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 11, 2010)

Anthony_Va. said:


> I would say it's a no brainer. 372! It's just a bigger saw than the 362 Stihl.
> 
> It is a little heavier but it has more engine and more power. I would look at a 441. Did you? More comparible to a 372.
> 
> Quality between the two is'nt of any concern. They will both last.



The 441 will add weight and bulk, as will the 576xp.


----------



## matt33 (Jul 11, 2010)

I've pretty much decided that tomorrow I'm going to go back and get the 372XP. I'm excited to get her in my hands and cut some wood with that beast. Thanks for all the replies! 

I'd like to pick up a few extra chains. I've read the Stihl RSC (Rapid Super Comfort) is a good all purpose chain for this saw. Is that true? If so, does anyone know the exact chain or part# I'll need (this will be a 20" bar)?

Also, I came across this website which lists ethanol-free gas stations in a state by state list. There are two within 30 miles of my home. Here's the link:
http://pure-gas.org/


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 11, 2010)

Just make sure to match the chain up to the bar that comes with the saw. Some huskys come with .058 gauge chain instead of .050 like most everything else. The drive link counts are the same except 28" bars.


----------



## mikefunaro (Jul 11, 2010)

Try to get an 050 bar rather than an 058 bar, it will make getting stihl chain easier down the line, as very few if any stihls come supplied with 058 bars. 

The PN for a 20" 72 link 3/8 050 loop of rsc is 33RSC-72


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 11, 2010)

mikefunaro said:


> Try to get an 050 bar rather than an 058 bar, it will make getting stihl chain easier down the line, as very few if any stihls come supplied with 058 bars.
> 
> The PN for a 20" 72 link 3/8 050 loop of rsc is 33RSC-72



The 13" and 15" .325 bars that the MS260 etc comes with here are .058. 16" and longer are .063.

Even though Stihl makes .058 chain in most configurations, I don't think that many have entered the USA.......

The 3/8" RSC sure is a very good chain!


----------



## mikefunaro (Jul 11, 2010)

As far as I know, ST, you can order the 058 here. Just very few dealers stock it. I believe that most people just go to the dealer for the same brand of chain, rather than cross that divide.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jul 11, 2010)

You may be able to order .058 stihl chain, im not sure, but the usa product guide has no .058 chain available made by stihl..... Or keep the .058 bar and get some oregon lgx/lpx for half the price of the stihl and it cuts just as good......if not better.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 11, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> Even though Stihl makes .058 chain in most configurations, I don't think that many have entered the USA.......
> 
> The 3/8" RSC sure is a very good chain!



True as Mike said but I've never seen a Stihl saw on the shelf with .058 locally. Kind of a odd ball size but it can be ordered. .050 and .063 is the most common. You will find .063 more common in the longer loops like 28"+. Stihl square only comes in .050 and .063. Gotta love those crazy chain configurations....


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 11, 2010)

komatsuvarna said:


> Or keep the .058 bar and get some oregon lgx/lpx for half the price of the stihl and it cuts just as good......if not better.



And sharpen twice as much.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 11, 2010)

mikefunaro said:


> As far as I know, ST, you can order the 058 here. Just very few dealers stock it. I believe that most people just go to the dealer for the same brand of chain, rather than cross that divide.



I once ordered some 66dl 25RSC for my 346xp at a local Stihl dealer. The chain did arrive, but it took a month or so (if memory serves). I was in no hurry anyway, as I just wanted to try them.

My favourite chain on that saw still is Oregon 21LP though......


----------



## mikefunaro (Jul 11, 2010)

I can only get lpx for the 346 here. I dont like the way it bore cuts though. Always seems rough and jumpy.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 11, 2010)

mikefunaro said:


> I can only get lpx for the 346 here. I dont like the way it bore cuts though. Always seems rough and jumpy.



I never used the LPX - my supply of chain is a few years old, but the LP borecuts better than any other chain I have used, also in 3/8".

The large ramped rakers that is used on many other chain models are more in the way at the bar tip than the small ramps and "slim" rakers on the LP models.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Jul 11, 2010)

056 kid said:


> there is nothing wrong with the quality of the 372. Inface ide say that the 372 has a big advantage over a 44...



What exactly are these advantages? :spam:


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 11, 2010)

BarkBuster20 said:


> What exactly are these advantages? :spam:



Air filtration and AV + a more advanced (quad) porting of the cylinder, creating better top end performance. 

The first Stihl with quad ports was the MS361, and there were no others, before the "stratos".....


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 11, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> Air filtration and AV + a more advanced (quad) porting of the cylinder, creating better top end performance.



No advantages in my eyes. The better top end lacks bottom, where the 440 is a better falling/longer b&c saw and the 372 a better firewood/small b&c saw. The 2171 I had acted the same, easy to stop the chain where the 440 kept on chugging. One of my many reasons for it hitting the road.


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 11, 2010)

I always thought the 044/440 lacked torque to me. I've never used the 71 cc 372 always the 75cc or big bore. The 576 has more torque than the 75cc 372. It with a little help is running right with the stock 394. I think they have a much wider powerband.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Jul 11, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> Air filtration and AV + a more advanced (quad) porting of the cylinder, creating better top end performance.
> 
> The first Stihl with quad ports was the MS361, and there were no others, before the "stratos".....



do you realize you can obtain air filters that are just as good if not better than the husky filters? As far as the anti vibe goes, if you think the 044 has too much vibes then ya never ran one. and though you claim the 372 has a better top end, i havent seen any 372s that have outlasted any 044s that have both been maintained properly.

The only time my hands start going numb is when im running a weedeater for too long, or pressure washing. 044 is the nimblest most reliable 70cc saw ever produced.

Id still like to get a 372, but i know it wouldnt replace the 44.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 11, 2010)

2000ssm6 said:


> No advantages in my eyes. The better top end lacks bottom, where the 440 is a better falling/longer b&c saw and the 372 a better firewood/small b&c saw. The 2171 I had acted the same, easy to stop the chain where the 440 kept on chugging. One of my many reasons for it hitting the road.



The bottom end mostly is totally uninteresting, unless you are using a too small saw. No saws cut fast if the bottom end is brought into play!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 11, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> No saws cut fast if the bottom end is brought into play!



They have different powerbands, the 2717 I had was peaky and needed more attention to keep the rpms going. The 440 is a better falling saw, having more torque and eaiser to use imo. Both good saws though..


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 11, 2010)

BarkBuster20 said:


> . 044 is the nimblest most reliable 70cc saw ever produced.
> 
> Id still like to get a 372, but i know it wouldnt replace the 44.



Amen to that!


----------



## brncreeper (Jul 11, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> Air filtration and AV + a more advanced (quad) porting of the cylinder, creating better top end performance.
> 
> The first Stihl with quad ports was the MS361, and there were no others, before the "stratos".....



Too bad Stihl didn't up the cylinder technology when they went from the 044 to the 440, I guess the company felt that the pro loggers needed other more important improvements like flippy caps. Who needs more performance when you got old school reliability right? Whatever! Rock on 372.:rockn:

Does the 7900 have quad porting?


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 11, 2010)

2000ssm6 said:


> True as Mike said but I've never seen a Stihl saw on the shelf with .058 locally. Kind of a odd ball size but it can be ordered. .050 and .063 is the most common. You will find .063 more common in the longer loops like 28"+. Stihl square only comes in .050 and .063. Gotta love those crazy chain configurations....



Here, all Stihl regular 3/8" bars are .063 - they refused to sell a .050 one, when I asked the importer.

They said .050 was "too weak" for a MS361, and refused to listen to the truth!

I guess that they just want to keep the logistics as simple as possible.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 11, 2010)

brncreeper said:


> ...
> 
> Does the 7900 have quad porting?



Yes, as far as I have been told!

7300 as well, but not 6400.


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 11, 2010)

[QUOTEDoes the 7900 have quad porting?[/QUOTE]

Yes it does. I found one picture of a 7900 cylinder here.


----------



## RAMROD48 (Jul 11, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> I once ordered some 66dl 25RSC for my 346xp at a local Stihl dealer. The chain did arrive, but it took a month or so (if memory serves). I was in no hurry anyway, as I just wanted to try them.
> 
> My favourite chain on that saw still is Oregon 21LP though......



I have some 25rsc on my 55 and like it....plus, as we dont stock it the boss gives it to me at cost....

21LPX is a good chain also...


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 11, 2010)

RAMROD48 said:


> I have some 25rsc on my 55 and like it....plus, as we dont stock it the boss gives it to me at cost....
> 
> 21LPX is a good chain also...



The 21LP cuts a bit faster than the 25RSC when both are close to new, as it cuts a slightly narrower kerf. More important is that it has longer cutters, that taper off slower - so it will last longer. I guess that the cutting speed will even out at some point........
The 21LP also will bore-cut better, if you care. I don't really, as I don't do too much of that anyway, and a slight speed difference is a non-issue, really.


----------



## 056 kid (Jul 12, 2010)

BarkBuster20 said:


> What exactly are these advantages? :spam:



ummm, you cant break the airfilter off a 372 by falling on it like you can on a 44, its easier to to break a gas tank with a thrown chain on a 44, you cant trash the oiler by putting the clutch on wrong on a 372, you dont get a tea spoon of dust past the filter every 4 hours on a 372.

theres more too. . .


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jul 12, 2010)

I have never seen or run an ms362 cuz my dealer claims they don’t exist (at least until he clears his remaining inventory of POS ms361s). I have an ms361 and about seven or so 372(s) in some form or another. Would I buy another ms361? No way in hell. Would I buy another 372? In a heartbeat. Enough said.


----------



## spike60 (Jul 12, 2010)

SkippyKtm said:


> I'm always a little leery of getting involved with these Stihl vs. Husky Debates.



Meeeeeeeeeeeeee too!

But sometimes I just jump in anyway, as I will do now. Even more bizarre, is I'm going to defend the "opposition" this time. The reason is the emergence of yet another AS myth: The 044 cylinder is "old" technology that doesn't measure up to the 372 style.

The quad-port cylinder of the 372 could be considered an improvement of the type on the 044, but it's absolutely silly to try and turn this slight difference into a "negative" for the 044 in one of these goofy comparisons. If you want to knock the 044 cylinder, then that same criticism would apply to the 242XP, 262XP, 272XP, 288XP, etc. Now we Husky guys wouldn't want to do that would we? 

Back to the original question: Get 'em both!


----------



## tdi-rick (Jul 12, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> Yes, as far as I have been told!
> 
> 7300 as well, but not 6400.



No, the 6400 has six (open) transfer ports.
Casting quality is superb.







Stock 7900/1 cylinder


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 12, 2010)

spike60 said:


> Back to the original question: Get 'em both!



:agree2: but Ported!!


----------



## matt33 (Jul 12, 2010)

Update:
I went back and bought the 372XP today. I haven't had a chance to get out and cut some wood yet, but just starting this up and gassing the throttle it sounds like a real hot rod. It starts easier than I expected, I'm 178 pounds and there's no need for me to push the decompression button. I'll give a full report once I get some trigger time (I'm expecting a tri-axle load delivered any day now). Here's a gratuitous pic:


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jul 12, 2010)

Looks great! What size is the bar? Looks like 18-20'? It will rip for sure and you'll be happy with it.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jul 12, 2010)

Mine looked that good 5 months ago.  Should be a 20'' bar anthony.


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 12, 2010)

Looks like a 20" with the LPX with bumper drive links. Good looking saw cleaned up.


----------



## TRI955 (Jul 12, 2010)

matt33 said:


> Update:
> I went back and bought the 372XP today. I haven't had a chance to get out and cut some wood yet, but just starting this up and gassing the throttle it sounds like a real hot rod. It starts easier than I expected, I'm 178 pounds and there's no need for me to push the decompression button. I'll give a full report once I get some trigger time (I'm expecting a tri-axle load delivered any day now). Here's a gratuitous pic:



Sure wish my 372 looked like that, but I guess you get what you pay for....


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jul 12, 2010)

I can get one for 800 bux new here. I'm a Stihl man, but more than that I'm a saw man.  

I have to say, those 372s are cutting machines.


----------



## The Lawn Shark (Jul 12, 2010)

Real nice looking saw you have there. I just bought a 372xpw a few weeks ago and have only run a half tank of gas threw it. I have other saws and don't want it to get all dirty yet. Its my cleanest saw until I decide between a 385 or a 390:greenchainsaw:


----------



## matt33 (Jul 12, 2010)

komatsuvarna said:


> Mine looked that good 5 months ago.  Should be a 20'' bar anthony.



It is a 20" bar. I paid $750 plus 6% tax. That seemed like a fair price. I'm a little confused on the chain size though. I bought an extra chain made by Stihl marked by the dealer with a sharpie "3/8 .058 72". However, online all I can find in Stihl RSC chains is .050, nothing in .058". 

I'm reading my manual and it says "Note: for chains above you are free to choose between 0,050" and 0,058" gauge drive link for the corresponding bar, see the table below..."

Does that mean I can run a .050" gauge Stihl RSC chain on my Husqvara 20" bar? I'm sorry for these rookie questions, but my past chain buying expenience was "Steve, I need a chain for an 18" Farmboss". Steve's reply, "Here ya go".


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jul 12, 2010)

I don't run any Huskys but that seems weird that you would be able to run 2 different pitch chains. New one on me if you can.

I believe they are saying that the chains listed come in both pitches and corresponding bar would mean, the bar thast matches the chain.


----------



## brncreeper (Jul 12, 2010)

matt33 said:


> It is a 20" bar. I paid $750 plus 6% tax. That seemed like a fair price. I'm a little confused on the chain size though. I bought an extra chain made by Stihl marked by the dealer with a sharpie "3/8 .058 72". However, online all I can find in Stihl RSC chains is .050, nothing in .058".
> 
> I'm reading my manual and it says "Note: for chains above you are free to choose between 0,050" and 0,058" gauge drive link for the corresponding bar, see the table below..."
> 
> *Does that mean I can run a .050" gauge Stihl RSC chain on my Husqvara 20" bar? * I'm sorry for these rookie questions, but my past chain buying expenience was "Steve, I need a chain for an 18" Farmboss". Steve's reply, "Here ya go".



Yep, I do on mine.


----------



## tdi-rick (Jul 12, 2010)

brncreeper said:


> Yep, I do on mine.



on an 0.050" gauge bar though, I'm guessing 

If he has an 058 bar, he'll need more 058 chain (or sell them and get an 050 bar and chains)

Huskie's (and Dolmar's) default pitch worldwide is 0.058", Stihl's is 0.063" in 3/8 bar/chain, it appears it's only North America that 0.050" gauge predominates.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jul 12, 2010)

tdi-rick said:


> on an 0.050" gauge bar though, I'm guessing
> 
> If he has an 058 bar, he'll need more 058 chain (or sell them and get an 050 bar and chains)
> 
> Huskie's (and Dolmar's) default pitch worldwide is 0.058", Stihl's is 0.063" in 3/8 bar/chain, it appears it's only North America that 0.050" gauge predominates.



Yea I have never seen anyone be able to mismatch pitches on bar and chain of any saw and it run right. 

Like I was saying before, I think in his manual it's saying he can use both chais, but with the matching bars.


----------



## brncreeper (Jul 12, 2010)

tdi-rick said:


> on an 0.050" gauge bar though, I'm guessing
> 
> If he has an 058 bar, he'll need more 058 chain (or sell them and get an 050 bar and chains)
> 
> Huskie's (and Dolmar's) default pitch worldwide is 0.058", Stihl's is 0.063" in 3/8 bar/chain, it appears it's only North America that 0.050" gauge predominates.



Yes, .050 gauge bar to .050 RSC chain.
.058 gauge chain is a little hard to come by. I've got two bars that are .058 gauge, but prefer the 050 and 063.


----------



## spike60 (Jul 13, 2010)

Anthony_Va. said:


> I don't run any Huskys but that seems weird that you would be able to run 2 different pitch chains. New one on me if you can.
> 
> I believe they are saying that the chains listed come in both pitches and corresponding bar would mean, the bar thast matches the chain.



.050 vs .058 is a regional deal. You can order the saws either way from Husky depending on what is popular in your area. Up here in the Northeast, it's all .058. Same for the upper midwest I believe. I'm told that down your way it's more of an .050 market, and that out west .050 is about all you'll see. I talked to a memeber out west once about this and he said nobody has run .058 out there since McCulloch faded away.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 13, 2010)

matt33 said:


> It is a 20" bar. I paid $750 plus 6% tax. That seemed like a fair price. I'm a little confused on the chain size though. I bought an extra chain made by Stihl marked by the dealer with a sharpie "3/8 .058 72". However, online all I can find in Stihl RSC chains is .050, nothing in .058".
> 
> I'm reading my manual and it says "Note: for chains above you are free to choose between 0,050" and 0,058" gauge drive link *for the corresponding bar*, see the table below..."
> 
> Does that mean I can run a .050" gauge Stihl RSC chain on my Husqvara 20" bar? I'm sorry for these rookie questions, but my past chain buying expenience was "Steve, I need a chain for an 18" Farmboss". Steve's reply, "Here ya go".





Anthony_Va. said:


> I don't run any Huskys but that seems weird that you would be able to run 2 different pitch chains. New one on me if you can.
> 
> I believe they are saying that the chains listed come in both pitches and corresponding bar would mean, the bar thast matches the chain.



"For the corresponding bar" sure is the clue here! 

The surprice here is that the dealer actually had Stihl chain in .058........


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 13, 2010)

tdi-rick said:


> on an 0.050" gauge bar though, I'm guessing
> 
> If he has an 058 bar, he'll need more 058 chain (or sell them and get an 050 bar and chains)
> 
> Huskie's (and Dolmar's) default pitch worldwide is 0.058", Stihl's is 0.063" in 3/8 bar/chain, it appears it's only North America that 0.050" gauge predominates.



I believe that is all true! :agree2:


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Jul 14, 2010)

056 kid said:


> ummm, you cant break the airfilter off a 372 by falling on it like you can on a 44, its easier to to break a gas tank with a thrown chain on a 44, you cant trash the oiler by putting the clutch on wrong on a 372, you dont get a tea spoon of dust past the filter every 4 hours on a 372.
> 
> theres more too. . .



I dont know how you would break an air filter off a 44 by falling on it, unless you crushed the entire saw. As far as breaking gas tanks with a thrown chain...not gonna happen. And finally i happen to be smart enough to properly install a clutch so i have no worries. Iv never had a speck of dust through my air filter, if i were in a dusty enviorment id get a better filter. Do you have any other absurd and un-true statements to back up your theory?


----------



## matt33 (Jul 14, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> I believe that is all true! :agree2:



I'm learning about chain sizes and types quickly. I'm thrilled that my Stihl dealer stocks Stihl RSC chain in my Husky's size of 3/8 .058 72. I bought three extra chains today and this weekend I plan to buy another three more. He said he'll sell me all the Stihl chains for my 372XP I want for $20 a pop.


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 14, 2010)

That's not too bad of a price at $1 an inch. The 24" chain I got the other day was $28.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jul 14, 2010)

056 kid said:


> ummm, you cant break the airfilter off a 372 by falling on it like you can on a 44, its easier to to break a gas tank with a thrown chain on a 44, you cant trash the oiler by putting the clutch on wrong on a 372, you dont get a tea spoon of dust past the filter every 4 hours on a 372.
> 
> theres more too. . .



WoW! :monkey:

Thats the first I've heard on any of these. 

And if you can't pull out the filter and beat the dust out of it you just need to keep your husky! Stihl may not be everything, but they are the toughest saws made IMO!


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jul 14, 2010)

mdavlee said:


> That's not too bad of a price at $1 an inch. The 24" chain I got the other day was $28.



They all are 1$ an inch at my dealer. Any size or type. I did'nt know they were much higher anywhere else. Thats wild.


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm used to about $.50 an inch for oregon. I just got one chain to see if I like it. It's an RSK chain that supposed to clear chips better than RSC and is round ground.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jul 14, 2010)

mdavlee said:


> I'm used to about $.50 an inch for oregon. I just got one chain to see if I like it. It's an RSK chain that supposed to clear chips better than RSC and is round ground.



Ihave been getting the urge to try other brands too, just to see whats out there. Like to find something good for my 260 P.


----------



## Brian S Davis (Oct 18, 2018)

I've been running saws and in the Arbor trade for over 30 years. Sthil used to be good now they are not so good. Except for the tooper I would go husky all the way


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Oct 18, 2018)

BarkBuster20 said:


> Not really a fair comparison, the 372 is a better choice of the two though, unless you talking about qaulity  (thats a joke, iv been getting urges to buy a 372) I personally think the fellow should get himself a used 044 and be done with it. (save money as well)


Yeppers ... equipped with a hole shot (max flow filter) that saw wood serve him nicely ; 046;460;461 equipped the same wood be even better ... better yet a used ported 046,460,461 with a 20” bar wood be an absolute beast of a saw in PA hardwoods ... I’m up north in NY and I’ve got a ripper 461 (ported with max-flow) that will out cut a stock 362 2 to 1 in 20” timber although it will use more fuel ... definitely will spankola a stock 372xp x-torque no problem ! I’d stay away from the 372xp x-torque and go STIHL but that’s my opinion ...


----------



## holeycow (Oct 18, 2018)

I through a “like” in way back there before I realized this is an 8 year old thread.


----------



## OLDTIMER TECH (Oct 18, 2018)

matt33 said:


> Let me start by saying I'm a newbie on this site and I've already learned a lot from you guys. I’m thinking about buying a new saw. I live on approximately 100 acres of mixed hardwood and softwood trees in NE PA. I usually buy one tri-axle load of hardwood logs each summer for my firewood needs, but I also occasionally cut and trim trees from around the property. My Dad gratuitously loaned (more or less gave) me his Sthil MS290 a couple of years ago. It has been very reliable, but sometimes I wish it had more power, especially when cutting tri-axle loads of logs. Most importantly, I put a lot of hours on the saw each weekend and don’t feel right wearing out his saw (which was brand new when he left it here for me to use).
> 
> I went to my local Sthil/Husqvarna dealer this morning and looked at saws. I narrowed my choices down to the Stihl MS362 (best price was $625) and the Husqvarna 372XP (best price was $750). While the saws weighed nearly the same in my hands (both had 20” bars), the 372XP has a considerably larger displacement and more HP. It may just be my perception, but the Sthil felt like it might have been of slightly better quality.
> 
> ...


GET THE 372XP HUSQVARNA OR STIHL MS 441 SAW EITHER WILL SPIN 24 EVEN 28 INCH BARS ,20 BAR PERFORMANCE EXCEPTIONAL


----------



## ammoaddict (Oct 19, 2018)

Another vote for the 372xp

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------

